# Cramps at night



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> A buddy told me about pickle juice. I googled it, and came up with a lot of positives. The last time I woke up with leg cramps, I ran to the fridge and gulped down a jar, and it worked! Relief in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Of course they were dill pickles. :sad:


That is what I do, works for me! It is and I am not a Doctor, the vinegar in them that does it? And don't say it, BUT dill pickle juice does work the best!


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Your wrist cramping up?


Lol, now that was funny!!!

I have persevered through it before but the double and I meant to say in the hams was a "no returner". 

Every year I get older it seems less likely I can come back from the cramp immediately...now if it's been a week or so, determination can sometimes overcome the excruciating pain.

I witnessed pure determination once, my now deceased Great Dane was all horned up and over top of a little female jack Russell terrier. He was bending down as far as he could, all hunched over and had the dog held in place by kind of crossing his front paws. He was doing everything he could to finish the game. But the funny part was he was up still about a foot over top of the female and if he had hit home, would have split her in 2. Was hilarious to watch, kind of felt sorry for old Ivan on that one!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I had another leg cramp two nights ago pretty much like I experienced when this thread started. 

I got the apple cider vinegar out and drank two capfuls. It was pretty miraculous...the cramp went away within 10-15 seconds. It was hard to believe. 5 minutes later, not even a remnant of any muscle discomfort.

I'm convinced of the vinegar cure.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robie said:


> I had another leg cramp two nights ago pretty much like I experienced when this thread started.
> 
> I got the apple cider vinegar out and drank two capfuls. It was pretty miraculous...the cramp went away within 10-15 seconds. It was hard to believe. 5 minutes later, not even a remnant of any muscle discomfort.
> 
> I'm convinced of the vinegar cure.


Well Robie, after drinking two caps of vinegar (blech) ...

...it's kinda like hitting your thumb with a hammer - to take your mind off the toothache.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I sorta like vinegar....


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Bananas .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

blacktop said:


> Bananas .. :thumbsup:


Are they as fast as vinegar?


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

*From Livestrong*

From Livestrong.
Common Advice
If you’re prone to leg cramps, chances are you’ve been told you should eat more bananas. It’s a common piece of advice in the United States, where bananas are the most popular fruit and a leading source of potassium. Muscle cramps are sometimes a symptom of an electrolyte imbalance -- particularly low magnesium or potassium levels -- that can be brought on by the use of laxatives or diuretics, certain health conditions or excessive sweating. Exercise -- especially in a hot environment -- is a common cause of muscle cramps, which is why endurance athletes often consume sports drinks that supply potassium, magnesium and and other electrolytes. While bananas are just as useful in protecting against muscle cramps, they won’t necessarily provide relief when one strikes.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robie said:


> Are they as fast as vinegar?


Not sure ...But they are messy as hell!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robie said:


> I sorta like vinegar....


We've got s mutt with sensitive skin. So I'm the designated bather.

The solution is to use vinegar - in this case, "Bragg raw-organic, unfiltered apple cider vinegar". "Celebrating 100 years - Patricia Bragg ND, PhD."

If you can drink two capfuls of that Ess Hache I Tee and smile afterwards, you're a better man than I am. BTW, the mutt DOES like - just saying...:whistling


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

SmallTownGuy said:


> We've got s mutt with sensitive skin. So I'm the designated bather.
> 
> The solution is to use vinegar - in this case, "Bragg raw-organic, unfiltered apple cider vinegar". "Celebrating 100 years - Patricia Bragg ND, PhD."
> 
> If you can drink two capfuls of that Ess Hache I Tee and smile afterwards, you're a better man than I am. BTW, the mutt DOES like - just saying...:whistling


Growing up, we ate sliced cucumbers in vinegar with salt and pepper. As a kid, I always would drink the vinegar that was left over. I know, I know, I know.....


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Shellbuilder said:


> they won’t necessarily provide relief when one strikes.


duh!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Robie said:


> Growing up, we ate sliced cucumbers in vinegar with salt and pepper. As a kid, I always would drink the vinegar that was left over. I know, I know, I know.....


I did that tonight!!!!


You ever have lettuce drowned in bacon grease with a Little salt? 
That's good chit mang!!!:laughing:


----------



## kbenz (Jul 1, 2013)

they used to wake me nightly. started eating a banana everyday, went away


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Mmmmmm... Vinegar. Yummm. If my family would let me, I would inject my smoker meat with nothing but straight vinegar. 

As for cramps, I do the straighten my toes and whine like a little girl method.


----------

